# ...and the Nature strikes back.....



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Again we have in Austria a report of wild animals:

https://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2985759/
(german)

Three dead sheeps of an "hungry" bear.

Unusal ? Yes of course for our Land.

But in the last time we have many reports of

- Wolfs
- Bears
- wild Boars
- deer (not sooo dangerous for us  )

They will come back to OUR civilization.
of "uncontrolled" Wood clearance maybe.....
of "expansion" of our cities maybe

And one day (i hope sooooo):




 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_the_Animals


----------



## Youkai (Jun 6, 2019)

well as bad as it is for the poor sheep I wouldn't mind if some of the Animals like wolfes and bears come back ... I am always enraged when they say in the news that they are trying to shoot the wolves or whatever that came "back".
But then again when you say "nature" you are right but not only because of animals, recently there were one or two "small" tornados in Germany which usually never happens hat all plus in the easy the forests are burning whil in the west the sky is dark its raining and you see thunderbolds.

Nature is getting back at us.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2019)

Humans are the cause for animals to loose more and more of their habitat. It´s only natural that they assimilate to us for survival.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2019)

So what you are telling me is I don't have to deal with Russian, Canadian or US customs/immigration/visas to go hunt some bears, boars and wolves?

Sweet. I shall get my rifle, or would it be better to buy one there?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

Another "strike" from the Nature:

https://steiermark.orf.at/stories/3005888/
(german site)

_*Insect swallowed: car accident

It came to a serious traffic accident on Wednesday in Mitterdorf on the Raab in the district of Weiz: A 22-year-old had swallowed an insect and therefore lost control of his car - he overturned.
Online since today, 9:59

Around 9.30 clock was the 22-year-old from the district of Graz-Umgebung with his car on the St. Ruprecht road (L362) on the road, when he swallowed an insect: he coughed, lost control of his car and came off to the left of the road ,
Car overturned

After bouncing against a canal passage, the 22-year-old's car overturned. In the accident, he was injured according to a broadcast of the police indefinite degree and delivered by an ambulance service in the LKH Weiz.

*_
And another one where humans "strikes" back:

https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3005875/
(german site)

_*Bear and Wolf: First application for shooting down

According to the first results of the DNA tests on slaughtered sheep in Tyrol, a request for the removal of prey species such as bear and wolf - ie a clearance to shoot - was received by BH Innsbruck on Wednesday. The application has been submitted by the District Chamber of Agriculture.
Online since today, 6:48

It is the first concrete application of this kind in Tyrol in recent years. They wanted to set a signal, says Chamber of Commerce President Josef Hechenberger. There is uncertainty among farmers and mountain pastoralists regarding the life of the animals, but also concern for their own lives. The problem is passed around like a hot potato, so now the concrete application, so Hechenberger in the ORF interview.

Farmers want to set a signal

The first results of the DNA tests had shown that the sheep in the municipality of Oberperfuss in the district of Innsbruck-Land were torn by a wolf. In the Pitztal and Außerfern swabs showed that three sheep and a red deer were torn by a bear - more in dead sheep in Oberperfuss: It was a wolf. The results on the dead sheep in the Inzing area are not yet available.
Brown bear in Pitztal taken by wildlife camera
Private
This bear has torn several sheep in the Pitztal

The BH Innsbruck country said it was the application, they will now examine the legal options carefully. However, the legal framework is very narrow, because the large predators like wolves and bears are protected species.*_


----------



## notimp (Jul 25, 2019)

Life on earth. (Mammals.)






(Go watch children shout in the streets.  You'll might start having happier thoughts. )

If wild animals attack, we'll throw cows at them.

src: https://www.livekindly.com/60-of-all-mammals-on-earth-are-livestock-says-new-study/

But wildlife has a secret weapon. The landbreathing killer shark, that isnt a mammal. We don't know exactly how many of those are around.  

I might also suggest this strategy if things ever get out of hand:





//---

Serious answer starts here:

The number of incidences reported on any single issue shapes your picture of reality. In Austria - a few centuries back, we had a meme for this. (The old racist women, that is afraid to go out on the streets, because of all the black immigrants commiting crimes - as reported by the Kronen Zeitung (yellow press paper). Statistically they might not have been as relevant as most popular newspaper might have made it seem.

The story here goes as follows, media lives on people reading their stuff. So they report the stuff which people would be inclined to read - more frequently - thereby not giving you an exact representation of life.

Also - in journalism, most of the reporting is "bad", which has similar causes related to bad news just selling better.

Here is the concept condensed:


(And remember, that that comedian took to hallucinogenic drugs a little too often in his life. (If you'd start watching his routines.  ), hes is still intelligent though. )

edit: Updated this post with a more serious answer.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

> If wild animals attack, we'll throw cows at them.



As it means "shoot for sparrows with cannons".(old german phrase: take excessive measures because of a small thing compared to it)
Your Funny answer is the best to react on these "strange" messages/stories.

Also a kind of the "human society".
Where NO PROBLEM is,we MAKE IT ONE.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

Today in Parndorf,Burgenland.This is a Shopping Outlet.
A Place where 1000s of People normally run every Day...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 202974
> 
> Today in Parndorf,Burgenland.This is a Shopping Outlet.
> A Place where 1000s of People normally run every Day...


Oh, those damn window shoppers!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

And I hear the People again laughing about "Animals" and "Nature" strikes back...

..we will see.....


https://kaernten.orf.at/stories/3058674/

Fox sneaked into the hotel and bit hotel guests

A fox sneaked into a hotel in Hermagor on Monday night. The animal first bit a sleeping man in the left foot. Then he also bit a ten-year-old boy in the elbow and foot. The animal was chased away.

Around 1.30 a.m., the fox sneaked across a balcony of a hotel on the Nassfeld in Hermagor through the open balcony door into a room. There he bit twice in the left foot of a sleeping, 51-year-old hotel guest from Lower Austria. The man suffered minor injuries. He could chase the fox out of the room.

The animal then ran to the neighboring balcony and came to another room in which a ten-year-old vacationer from Styria slept. The fox bit the boy's elbow and right foot.

The boy called his father for help, who was sleeping in the next room. The father was able to drive the fox away. The boy suffered injuries of an undetermined degree. He was given medical care in a medical office in Hermagor. Both bite victims must be vaccinated against rabies.

The behavior of the fox is more than unusual for a wild animal, said Hermagor district hunter, Bruno Maurer. The animal may have been used to humans and the hotel may have been attracted by food waste for some time. In any case, the hotel owner on the Nassfeld did everything right and alerted all the authorities. Be careful because of rabies. “You have to be careful, of course, even if we live in a rabies-free area. But there is the proximity to Italy and we don't know the situation there. ”

Of course it would be good to catch the fox and test for rabies. But finding the right animal is almost impossible, said Maurer. Police and hotel owners say they have never seen a case like this before.



_*District hunter: Behavior most unusual*_

Yes,maybe........


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

More good "News" from Mother Nature....

https://orf.at/stories/3174559/

Methane leak in the seabed raises questions

A leak in the bottom of the Antarctic is likely to have released methane for years - a gas that contributes to the greenhouse effect. It is the first active seabed methane leak in Antarctica that has now been explored. Scientists are not worried about the leak itself. They fear rising water temperatures, which can lead to the large-scale release of the gas.

The leak is at a depth of ten meters in McMurdo Sound, a bay in the Ross Sea. The active leak was discovered by divers in 2011, but could only be scientifically researched in 2016. The results are now available and have been published in the journal "Proceedings of the Royal Society B". They paint a bleak picture of the possible consequences of the discovery.

The scientists assume that the gas, which is harmful to the climate, has been released into the atmosphere for years. The origin of the gas is likely to be decaying algal deposits buried under sediments that are thousands of years old. Most of the underwater deposits are decomposed by microbes in the sediment - methane is also an energy source that some microbes use for metabolism. Not so with the active leak in the Ross Sea.

The microorganisms that normally consume methane in the Antarctic Ross Sea would not have settled until five years after the leak had become active and in insufficient numbers. According to the study, the methane was released. This is the team's most important discovery, says study leader Andrew Thurber from Oregon State University. "It is not a good thing. It took more than five years for the microbes to show up, and even then methane was still rapidly leaking out of the ocean floor, ”Thurber told the Guardian.
Methane release as a "tipping point"

The researchers were concerned that the gas would leak in large quantities. It could be widely released if the climate crisis caused water temperatures to rise. At least the reason for the leak should not have anything to do with global warming, since the Ross Sea has not yet warmed up significantly.




https://orf.at/stories/3174516/

Australia
Luxury homes threaten to crash into the sea

In the Australian town of Wamberal, a coast has been eroded so badly after severe storms that several houses are at risk of being destroyed. Around 40 luxury homes are affected. The residents had to leave their homes and are now sharply criticizing the authorities.

The residents had to vacate their houses within two hours during low tide. When they can return is uncertain, the Australian broadcaster 9News. Several houses were declared to be at risk of falling. The situation could worsen: Heavy waves are expected again on Thursday night. In a desperate attempt at protection, sandbags were now piled up in front of the cliff.

In recent days, meter-high waves had hollowed out the cliff under the houses. Already parts of the particularly affected buildings are now only supported by pillars. Stairs for beach access, parts of terraces and front gardens fell victim to the floods. The foundations of one house were torn off and another half a room. Gas, electricity and water were turned off and the area closed. In a first immediate measure, stones should stabilize the coast.

Consequential call for the bank wall

According to CNN, residents have criticized the authorities for ignoring the coast erosion accelerated by climate change for too long. The neighborhood warned years ago and lobbyed for the construction of a bank wall - but unsuccessfully. The city replied in an open letter that the residents could now take appropriate measures themselves without the authorities imposing regulatory restrictions.

That only further outraged the other side. “We cannot protect our homes at our own expense, and the authorities don't want to do anything,” said a local, according to 9News. He criticized that the neighborhood had been left alone with the problem for over a decade. In the open letter, the city referred to the emergency measures and emphasized that it was not the time for mutual blame.

Coasts extremely endangered

The incident will probably not remain an isolated event. According to the Australian government, around 39,000 buildings along the country's coast are at risk of slow erosion in the long term. This would be accelerated and exacerbated by the consequences of climate change. Climate change also increases the risk of short-term, extreme world events that can cause serious damage in coastal regions within a short period of time.

Australia's environment also suffers enormously from climate change. An environmental report for 2019 marked a devastating year for the continent's unique nature. Compared to the averages of the past 19 years, Australia experienced 36 percent more days when it was over 35 degrees. The rainfall, however, was extremely low.

The situation was exacerbated by the devastating bushfires in the fall of last year: According to the government, 830 million tons of carbon dioxide were released in the bushfires, which is more than the usual annual greenhouse gas emissions in the country.


----------



## CactusMan (Jul 23, 2020)

Interesting topic.



We got cows patroling the highway.

https://nypost.com/2020/06/24/locusts-now-threaten-millions-of-people-because-2020/

In other parts of the world lucistus are eating all the foot.

It´s real, mother nature strikes back.l


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 23, 2020)

Yesterday I watched a hedgehog passing the front of my home, for us that's like as wild as it comes!


----------



## CactusMan (Jul 27, 2020)

I´ve been tracking local news this is a interesting topic.

https://www.rd.nl/vandaag/binnenland/wilde-zwijnen-op-veluwe-erg-opdringerig-1.1680777

But nature sometimes takes it easy too.

https://www.omroepgelderland.nl/nie...enprocessierups-lijkt-dit-jaar-minder-te-zijn


----------

